# File Upload Missing Again



## Citan Uzuki (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm sure it's due to the update that was just made, but figure I'd mention that this is one of the issues that has cropped up among (I'm sure) many others with having reverted to an old back-up. :/

Edit: It also appears to have removed the previously attached files as well. @.@


----------



## flwad (Sep 22, 2016)

Another User confirming issue


----------



## GMMichael (Sep 22, 2016)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION],
I can't upload either.  And for some reason, I don't have my usual "Promote to Top Headline" button.  

Aaaand it looks like the OGRE is still broken.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 23, 2016)

Should be fixed now.


----------



## Citan Uzuki (Sep 23, 2016)

While I can upload files again, I cannot delete the old files from the listing (and therefore have only the latest version on the download page).  Instead, when I upload the new one, both files show up in the download section. @.@


----------



## GMMichael (Sep 23, 2016)

Upload worked for me.  But there might be a new OGRE issue - my random room generator isn't displaying a table in the Execute window.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 23, 2016)

Citan Uzuki said:


> While I can upload files again, I cannot delete the old files from the listing (and therefore have only the latest version on the download page).  Instead, when I upload the new one, both files show up in the download section. @.@




Can you double check? It's working perfectly for me. I just deleted some files from a listing with no issue.


----------



## Fanaelialae (Sep 23, 2016)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]

Not sure if this is related, but it seems as though a file I uploaded yesterday has somehow been restricted.

This is the post that was auto-generated:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?488923-Automated-Initiative-Tracker

And this is the page where the download is located:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rpgdownloads.php?do=download&downloadid=1339

When I navigate to the latter page it reads:


> You do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
> 3. You are trying to use a feature available only to Community Supporter Subscribers. This includes Search, access to Exclusive Content and more.


----------



## Citan Uzuki (Sep 24, 2016)

Morrus said:


> Can you double check? It's working perfectly for me. I just deleted some files from a listing with no issue.




Just checked. All the files are missing again from the files I uploaded, so I couldn't check about deleting the old ones, but I am at least able to re-upload without worry about having the old ones up now.

So, I suppose it works properly now?  In a round-about way. XD


----------



## flwad (Sep 24, 2016)

Just found my forum (ForgedAnvil’s D&D 5E Character Generator v2.00 FAQ / Instructions for Use) for my Dowloads post in Character sheets in the Creature Catalogue Section. Bogus. Should be in Homebrew: character Sheets


----------



## Morrus (Sep 24, 2016)

Citan Uzuki said:


> Just checked. All the files are missing again from the files I uploaded, so I couldn't check about deleting the old ones, but I am at least able to re-upload without worry about having the old ones up now.
> 
> So, I suppose it works properly now?  In a round-about way. XD




I completely didn't understand that! So it's all working now?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 24, 2016)

flwad said:


> Just found my forum (ForgedAnvil’s D&D 5E Character Generator v2.00 FAQ / Instructions for Use) for my Dowloads post in Character sheets in the Creature Catalogue Section. Bogus. Should be in Homebrew: character Sheets




Could you rephrase, please? I can try to rectify it, but I need to be clear what the issue is.


----------



## flwad (Sep 24, 2016)

Morrus said:


> Could you rephrase, please? I can try to rectify it, but I need to be clear what the issue is.



I posted in 
    Downloads
    Character Sheets
    D&D 5th Edition Character Sheets

The generated forum ended up in 
    Forum
    General Tabletop Gaming Discussion
    Older D&D Editions (4E, 3.x, 2E, 1E, OD&D), D&D Variants, and OSR Gaming
    Creature Catalog Forums
    ForgedAnvil’s D&D 5E Character Generator v2.00 FAQ / Instructions for Use

I would think it should have ended up in the same category as its referenced thread:
    Forum
    General Tabletop Gaming Discussion
    D&D 5th Edition News, Rules, Homebrews, and House Rules
    ForgedAnvil D&D 5E Character Generator

If this is still not clear, please advise.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 24, 2016)

flwad said:


> I posted in
> Downloads
> Character Sheets
> D&D 5th Edition Character Sheets
> ...




Oh, I see. OK, I've moved it to the correct place. Seems some of the settings got reset in the backup and all new uploads were posting in the CC forum.

As an aside, though, would it not make more sense to put the instructions PDF in the same download entry as the actual character sheet? You can add multiple files to one download entry.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 24, 2016)

Fanaelialae said:


> [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]
> 
> Not sure if this is related, but it seems as though a file I uploaded yesterday has somehow been restricted.
> 
> ...




Yikes. I get the same error. I have no clue what's going on there. Did that happen immediately, or after a while? What category was it in?


----------



## Fanaelialae (Sep 24, 2016)

Morrus said:


> Yikes. I get the same error. I have no clue what's going on there. Did that happen immediately, or after a while? What category was it in?




I uploaded it to D&D 5th Edition Fan Creations. 

When I first uploaded it, everything seemed to be in order. Then when I tried to reload that page the next day, it showed the message above.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 24, 2016)

Fanaelialae said:


> I uploaded it to D&D 5th Edition Fan Creations.
> 
> When I first uploaded it, everything seemed to be in order. Then when I tried to reload that page the next day, it showed the message above.




Could you try uploading it again, please?


----------



## Fanaelialae (Sep 24, 2016)

Morrus said:


> Could you try uploading it again, please?




Okay, it's done. So far so good. http://www.enworld.org/forum/rpgdownloads.php?do=download&downloadid=1340


----------



## Morrus (Sep 24, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## Citan Uzuki (Sep 25, 2016)

Morrus said:


> I completely didn't understand that! So it's all working now?




Basically, the system apparently made the downloadable files disappear completely from the pages I was going to update. So I just uploaded the new files, and it works just fine. I even had to update twice due to an error on my part for one of them, and I was able to delete and re-upload just fine as well.

So, yes, in the end, works fine.


----------

